# Charters in 1000 Islands / Alexandria Bay, NY



## resdog (Mar 29, 2006)

I've been looking at 1000 Islands / A-Bay as a posssible vacation next summer. Can anyone recommend a few sailboat charters in the area? Would be interested in the 30' range. Are the waters well marked or is it a minefield of rocks? It looks like a beautiful area.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

The 1000 Islands area is indeed a beautiful area and a beautiful area to cruise, but not necessarily in a sailboat. It's more of a powerboat area with numerous islands and fairly strong currents. Further to the west, is a much better sailing area around Kingston, Ontario. There are charter boats available around Kingston...just google it. It offers a variety of sailing from open water to protected bays and reaches. The water is usually to cold to swim in the St. Lawrence river but warms up to tolerable when you head up towards the Bay of Quinty. You can also motor down to Alex Bay as a day excursion if you wish and there are areas where you could put the sail up for some sailing. The main channel is well marked as it is part of the St. Lawrence Seaway.


----------



## resdog (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks. I wondered about the powerboat scene as that is mostly what I've seen on other forums and advertisements.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

If your interested in power boats in the area you can google them too. I know of at least two and there are more. Search "houseboat rentals 1000 islands"


----------

